# Golf HD and VS HD are now seperate and live



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Golf HD and VS HD have been seperated and are both on live now.

Golf hd channels 9473 / 401
VS hd channels 9466 / 151


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I have no guide data for the new channels?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

space86 said:


> I have no guide data for the new channels?


It should be there after the overnite update.
For now just look at the sd guide info


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I just noticed this too... Hopped on to see if DBSTalk had the scoop and of course were on top of it all.  I have guide data for the channel that used to be shared, but nothing for versus HD. I did the check switch trick, but got nothing.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

It's about time. It's always bewildered me that Comcast advertises how they are king of HD, but their owned channels were gerryrigged like this. Although Versus is going to need to step up with HD content. SD viewing on this channel is just plain awful, and disgraceful when you consider their sportscasters. I am hopeful things will turn around.


----------



## mraif (Jun 28, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> I just noticed this too... Hopped on to see if DBSTalk had the scoop and of course were on top of it all.


Yeah right.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For some reason VS HD guide data starts at 7pm Sunday night (the time that VS/Golf HD would have flipped from Golf to VS under the old shared channel pattern) and Golf HD guide data is simply not there (I thought I saw it starting at 6am Monday at one point but the guide apparently changed).

I thought perhaps that the same feed would be on both HDs until the official moment (leaving Vs/Golf HD intact with EPG) but the feeds have split.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

I tried to record the Q School and it wanted to do a couple days worth.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a guess, but even though DirecTV launched these as separate channels and then Dish did on Fri... wasn't the official launch not until Monday by Comcast?

Perhaps that explains why we don't have EPG data yet... because the channels haven't officially launched yet, maybe Comcast hasn't actually issued any data to the folks at Tribune.


----------

